# Chapter 3 of my journeys



## sofarfromhome (Mar 24, 2015)

so, this leg of my life finds me quitting my job (1 week ago) and running off to Austin with some chick i had just met on this site (not the first time I've done that HAHAHAHAHAHA).
We were gonna rubbertramp it to the west coast, stopped in Austin to make some money during South by Southwest. got drunk and caught a bunch of shows (got to see my favorite musician for free and got a guitar pick from him). slept in her car. met some Canadians that were headed out west too so we invited them with us. decided not to travel with her because her car is a gas guzzler, and she wanted to stay in Austin for a bit longer then head to Nola, and I'm ready to head out west. So me and the Canadians are headed out west, hitchhiking instead haha. 
right now we're in San Antonio, hoping to get a one shot ride to Cali tomorrow so that will be pretty dope.
Will let you guys know how this goes haha


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 24, 2015)

Shit I missed chapter 1 & 2 Do you think that all 3 chapters should all be located in the same thread?? These short & vague 1 paragraph chapters as you call them may read better if in some sort of order & collectively equal a story some day. I am not advocating that you use the STP stories section as a blog but perhaps in the future you can combine these types of posts & or elaborate more in each individual post.


----------



## Tude (Mar 25, 2015)

LOL sounds like an excerpt from "Planes, Trains and Automobiles" hehe


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 25, 2015)

Chicago? No Cheboygan! @Tude great movie


----------



## danknuggetts (Mar 31, 2015)

I live under a bridge in Austin


----------



## danknuggetts (Mar 31, 2015)

I was drinking with a dude named chance during sxsw


----------



## briancray (Apr 1, 2015)

danknuggetts said:


> I was drinking with a dude named chance during sxsw



I'm not staff here, but what does that have to do with the thread, "Chapter 3 of my journeys" when you clearly aren't the op lol?


----------

